# Gateway Garden Railroaders Winter Meet



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The valentine train. We don't know which car is the winner yet.


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And the wiener is:


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Torby, 

That's great. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations, Rita............ Great looking car...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Torby 

That was great. 

Thanks for the Video 

JJ


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Reta, let me also add my congratulation on your win. Nice car.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Great job Rita!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, Bob Temper made the video, but didn't know how to put it to youtube, so I did that.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

ooooooooOOOOOOHHHHHH K 
that ,,,,,was ,,,for sure ,,,,,c 

CUTE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gravy Train (Mar 6, 2011)

Congradulations! 
Nice job. Great idea having a Valentine's contest, seems like a fun club.
Thanks for sharing your video.
Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

* Congratulations, Rita It was a nice looking car in the train. Although I did see you over at the ballet box several times. I know you got one vote because I voted for yours. Rex*


----------

